# is there any substitute for xanax?



## maxpain (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm developing tolerance and my doc doesn't want to up my dose.

i want to change to other OTC meds or herb but this is not easy.

1. i'm allergic to nearly every herb. especially peppermint and eucalyptus. and lavender made me faint. I'm afraid to try St.johns wort or any herbs.

2. don't want other prescribed meds... anti depressants doesn't work for me at all strangely, and I even tried antipsychotics(they're major tranquilizer), didn't work much for anxiety... only benzo works. i don't know why. and i don't want to meet doctors for rest of my life.

3. i'm sensitive to dairy and meat, soy is kinda ok but can't consume much. I eat simply, can't make it more simpler, so can't control myself with diet. 

4. exercise makes me more MORE nervous. and i walk at least an hour every day, stay standing up for 6-9 hours for work. i think i exercise too much.

5. Some people said cough meds help them, so I ate several OTC cough meds from DXM to psudo-ephedrine, didn't work.

6. Some people said pain killer helps them, i tested from tylenol to naproxen,
only made my stomach twitch.

7. vitamine or mineral suppements make my intestine goes nut, especially centrum or vitamine c.b.

8. Ok am i an alien or Nut or really sensitive person? is there any substitute for xanax? i can't take this for rest of my life. i'd prefer OTC meds.

PLz help me guys?
Thank you very much ahead.

p.s. i'm not talking about changing to klonopine or valium... i simply want to get out of benzo or prescribed meds. and I get many stress, i can't live daily life without some help.


----------



## seablue (Oct 2, 2011)

yup, nothing compares to benzos to calm the anxiety down. Sometimes I feel like an alien as well because my body is ULTRA sensitive to everything. Everything makes me nauseous after a while expect benzos. What dose of xanax are you on now and are you taking it daily? Anti depressants don't work for me either. I just get every side effect possible on them and I end up feeling worse. There is nothing wrong with taking benzos. Anxiety is just hell and you shouldn't have to live like that - life is too short. You might just need to switch benzos. 
Sorry but I have not found anything else that really helps. Smoking harlequin strain marijuana helps with anxiety and nausea. But I live in Calif where I can get it thru a dispensary. I wouldn't trust any street pot. That's all I would need is MORE anxiety.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Night Cafe said:


> Some herbs and supplements may give you some minor relaxation or anti-anxiety effects.
> 
> Nothing comes close to a benzo, however. Not even close. Sorry, what you are looking for just does not exist.


This is the truth. Over the counter stuff doesn't do much, in my experience anyway.

Have you tried mindfulness exercises? I now it sounds like s%@! but it was pretty much the only thing ( apart from pills ) that I ever found to help me when I was in the hospital. They would put a CD on every morning and I tried to follow it as best I could. I swear it felt like I'd had a couple of Valium - and the feeling lasted all morning.

Whenever I get back home I forget all about it and never do it - basically because I'm an idiot sometimes - but it really does help, if you're wanting to go down the natural route.


----------



## Average Citizen (Jun 4, 2013)

maxpain said:


> I'm developing tolerance and my doc doesn't want to up my dose.
> 
> i want to change to other OTC meds or herb but this is not easy.
> 
> ...


Even if you want to go drug free, you need to taper down SLOWLY. If the benzo class of drugs are working but you developed a tolerance to xanax (very common as it's not meant for long term use due to it's short half life.) I would suggest trying a longer acting benzo until you get things straightened out. It last so much longer you wont need to take it nearly as often and it is different chemically so your xanax tolerance will have no barring on it's effectiveness.

Good luck and peace to you.


----------



## maxpain (Mar 13, 2013)

Night Cafe said:


> Some herbs and supplements may give you some minor relaxation or anti-anxiety effects.
> 
> Nothing comes close to a benzo, however. Not even close. Sorry, what you are looking for just does not exist.


the part 'not even close' makes me sad, man.


----------



## maxpain (Mar 13, 2013)

seablue said:


> yup, nothing compares to benzos to calm the anxiety down. Sometimes I feel like an alien as well because my body is ULTRA sensitive to everything. Everything makes me nauseous after a while expect benzos. What dose of xanax are you on now and are you taking it daily? Anti depressants don't work for me either. I just get every side effect possible on them and I end up feeling worse. There is nothing wrong with taking benzos. Anxiety is just hell and you shouldn't have to live like that - life is too short. You might just need to switch benzos.
> Sorry but I have not found anything else that really helps. Smoking harlequin strain marijuana helps with anxiety and nausea. But I live in Calif where I can get it thru a dispensary. I wouldn't trust any street pot. That's all I would need is MORE anxiety.


I really feel like I'm an alien. Many people gets help from anti-depressants without problem or at least it's effective. For me, not at all. and Why am I so sensitive to everything on Earth? ...

I'm taking 0.5x2 daily, recently with 5mg valium a day, I usually don't exceed daily dose but sometimes there are bad days...


----------



## maxpain (Mar 13, 2013)

Average Citizen said:


> Even if you want to go drug free, you need to taper down SLOWLY. If the benzo class of drugs are working but you developed a tolerance to xanax (very common as it's not meant for long term use due to it's short half life.) I would suggest trying a longer acting benzo until you get things straightened out. It last so much longer you wont need to take it nearly as often and it is different chemically so your xanax tolerance will have no barring on it's effectiveness.
> 
> Good luck and peace to you.


My doc is very reluctant to change my prescription. when I have hard time he gives me a bit more valium but doesn't want to prescribe valium instead of xanax. I don't know why. and he refused to give me klonopine.

That's why I'm looking for OTC meds.

Want to find other doc but he is only one who'd willingly give me any benzo in this town.


----------



## Average Citizen (Jun 4, 2013)

maxpain said:


> My doc is very reluctant to change my prescription. when I have hard time he gives me a bit more valium but doesn't want to prescribe valium instead of xanax. I don't know why. and he refused to give me klonopine.
> 
> That's why I'm looking for OTC meds.
> 
> Want to find other doc but he is only one who'd willingly give me any benzo in this town.


You really need a new doc even if you you to travel a bit to see him/her. Xanax is far more "addicting" then Klonopin and while valium is also long acting, it is a "dirtier" drug than Klonopin regarding side effects.I'm not saying Klonopin is the be all, end all or that you would want to be on it for ever but if you are going to take something for a longer term for anxiety and panic, I found it is the best you can get.

Dump the chump doc and find one who actually understands panic and anxiety.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

I've never used Xanax, but I am prescribed Diazepam. If you're looking for a natural alternative, then I'd recommend Kratom, it's an opioid agonist so you wont get any cross tolerance issues with Benzos and I find it to be _at least_ as affective as Diazepam for reducing anxiety. Just be aware that it is every bit as addictive as Benzos are though.

I find Borneo Red Vein Kratom to be the most relaxing and I take one level teaspoon, wait around 45 minutes and take another. The effects last from 3 to 6 hours.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I still take clonazepam and some amphetamines to wake up. Also Lexapro is still on my list. Recently started with zyprexa and I'm doing ok I guess. My anxiety is still big. I take 2 mg clonazepam and my anxiety is still high to interact with people. Almost non functional.

Xanax is wonderful but I would go for something like clonazepam. I prefer long acting meds. I'm still alone. Sorry for making this forum famous. That was not my intention. Weed and my amphetamine psychosis was terrible. Forget about herbs.


----------



## ILOVEXANAX (Jan 22, 2013)

Unforunately not. There is nothing that even comes with 2 centimetres of coming close to Xanax & i've tried numerous things.


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

Why do you want to get off the drug? I am just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Blue lotus and chinese she she cao tea. I haven't tried xanax but I can't imagine how anything could possibly be better than this combination.


----------

